# Savory Ice Creams and Sorbets



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

This is kind of a follow up question to the topic "The Scoop on Ice Creams". How does one go about making a savory ice cream or sorbet? From everything I have been taught about making ice creams and sorbets, sugar plays a vital role in the smoothness and creaminess of these products. What takes the place of lots of sugar in these savory concoctions? Is it booze?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You have to be careful when adding alcohol to ice cream or sorbet, if you put in too much, it won't freeze.

As for making savoury sorbet, in The French Laundry cookbook, the tomato sorbet is made with a sugar syrup containing 1/2 cup sugar and 1/2 cup water.


----------



## nikoleon (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not a big fan of savory frozen items! confusion is what my tongue gives my brain. 

though, I have SEEN, rarely tasted these soon to be extinct frozen savories. 

cheese is very often used and vegetable purees instead of fruits. Gelatin and eggwhites are also added.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

*Savory Avocado Ice Cream*
2 ripe avocados
2 tbsps lemon juice
2/3 cup sour cream
½ teaspoon French mustard
1 tbsp snipped chives
Salt & freshly ground black pepper

*Smoked Salmon Ice Cream*
¼ pound cold-smoked salmon
2/3 cup sour cream
4 fl. oz. cream, whipped
Juice & minced zest of 1 large lemon
1 tbsp finely cut fresh chives
Melon, for garnish

*Iced Tomato Cream*
1 pound tomatoes, skinned & seeded
2/3 cup thick fresh mayonnaise
2/3 cup sour cream
1/3 cup cream, whipped
2 tsps onion juice
2 tsps finely chopped basil
2 tbsps lemon juice
Salt & milled black pepper

*Iced Red-Pepper Mousse*
1/3 cup red-wine vinegar
2 tbsps raspberry vinegar
1¼ cups skinned & diced red-bell peppers
1 red pimento
salt & ground white pepper
1 tsp powdered gelatin
4 fl. oz. heavy cream
Fresh basil sprigs & strips of yellow pepper, to decorate

_The French Laundry Cookbook_ does indeed offer a recipe for Tomato Sorbet (served w/ a salad of vine-ripened tomatoes - pp. 56f.). Also, Keller includes a recipe (p. 303) for red-beet ice cream, to accompany chocolate cake & toasted-walnut sauce.

Mitchell's in San Francisco have made ice cream from ube (purple yams).


----------



## charlie dorney (Dec 6, 2012)

would you be able to use isomalt if you didn't want the sweetness but just the savoury flavour


----------

